# New Tebow T-shirt



## lab (Dec 8, 2009)

Tebow cried for our sins


----------



## gatormeup (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll buy one!!!!!!!!!! GO GATORS !!!


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

lab said:


> Tebow cried for our sins



Not even funny and IMO blasphemy.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> not even funny and imo blasphemy.



x10


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tebow realized he wan't God.....does he realize there isn't a "Cryman" award


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 8, 2009)

not even funny


----------



## cball917 (Dec 8, 2009)

usually dont post much on these type things, but i dont think that content is a laughing matter


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow....some people cannot take jokes....ultra conservatives strike back.....Their rule #1: "Do not have fun!"


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bringing something like that against a fellow Christian who has personally done nothing to warrant it is not a joke imo.


chiefsquirrel83 said:


> wow....some people cannot take jokes....ultra conservatives strike back.....Their rule #1: "Do not have fun!"


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## chainshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Lighten up, Francis! That's pretty funny.


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Dec 9, 2009)

chainshaw said:


> Lighten up, Francis! That's pretty funny.



I'm sorry, are you referring to me?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 9, 2009)

people need to lighten up....geeze...im a Christian and dont take offense to it....it is good ole college football humor....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 9, 2009)

grizzlyblake said:


>



 great stuff


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 10, 2009)

Let me get that in a 3x blue and orange-can I get a cup of Hater-GatorAid! Lol...


----------



## alphachief (Dec 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Not even funny and IMO blasphemy.



yes, x2


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 10, 2009)

Lighten up! 
 Great shirt!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 10, 2009)

funny


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 10, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> not even funny



I usually have a good laugh when someone is making fun of the embarrassing Christian sub-culture, but I don't find that one too funny.


----------



## lab (Dec 10, 2009)

*one more*

is that a double snuggie?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 11, 2009)

for all those that post that it is not funny....dont post at all....or just lighten up....geeze....why does everyone gotta be negative on here


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 21, 2009)

because some of us take our saviour very serious and at no point do we find puttin tebow and our lord and saviour in the same catagory funny


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 21, 2009)

smackdown51 said:


> because some of us take our saviour very serious and at no point do we find puttin tebow and our lord and saviour in the same catagory funny


  I agree


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 21, 2009)

I usually say anythings in bounds but thats a little over the line IMO. Like I've said before he is a great human being and maybe the greatest NCAA player of all time. I made fun of him crying a little myself, but hey he puts his heart into every single play. Give me a dozen like him on my team any day of the week. As far as taking jabs at him and religion, I guess to each his own but I would not cross that line. But hey, its a free country so have at it I guess.

RTR!


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 22, 2009)

smackdown51 said:


> because some of us take our saviour very serious and at no point do we find puttin tebow and our lord and saviour in the same catagory funny



lighten up sally. its a JOKE


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

shaftslinger24 said:


> Bringing something like that against a fellow Christian who has personally done nothing to warrant it is not a joke imo.



x5.50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> for all those that post that it is not funny....dont post at all....or just lighten up....geeze....why does everyone gotta be negative on here



that the problem people telling people what not to do in a free country. all have the freedom to speak their  mind. baby


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people take things entirely too seriously...


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 27, 2009)

dang, making fun of tebow around here is like commiting a crime, lighten up people


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 27, 2009)

If you wanna make fun of Tebow have at it but leave Christ and Christianity out of it...


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh man, ya'll be really upset with me. Ive been calling him Jesus Jr. for the past year now. 

My pastor/father got a real good laugh at it too.


----------



## proside (Dec 29, 2009)

jmar28 said:


> Oh man, ya'll be really upset with me. Ive been calling him Jesus Jr. for the past year now.
> 
> My pastor/father got a real good laugh at it too.



Why you calling him  JR.?

I Know you and your team has called him Daddy before!

We aint upset with you

your falcons avatar explains your mentality!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2009)

kevina said:


> Not even funny and IMO blasphemy.



X2 ... another jerk is heard from!


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 29, 2009)

proside said:


> Why you calling him  JR.?
> 
> I Know you and your team has called him Daddy before!
> 
> ...



That was pretty dang funny, I have to admit that


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 29, 2009)

Some of you need to get out a little more...


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 30, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Some of you need to get out a little more...



Been out and seen whats out there...Thats why I got me a saviour......


----------

